# Sherpa pack & support rack



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

anyone seen or use this?


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

no, but Ill offer my unsolicited opinion that at ~$250 it seems somewhat impractical. I'd consider something like this or the moots tailgator though.

<img src="https://media.rei.com/media/v/1171914.jpg">




https://www.rei.com/REI-Outlet/product/758581


----------



## daveIT (Mar 12, 2004)

Here's something by a fellow rider here in Anchorage. A lot of local guys use his stuff for the Alaska Ultrasport (350 / 1100 mile winter bike race so it's durable!)

http://epicdesigns-ak.blogspot.com/

Scroll down to the Super Twinkie Seat Bag


----------



## marc180 (Feb 2, 2006)

maybe a stupid Q...why would you use something like that when it's more stable to use panniers? just curious...


----------

